# Spindle Handle



## Bill Gruby (Nov 8, 2012)

This is another project I started a while back and set aside. It is a handle to turn the Lathe spindle when cutting short length threads. It is a 155 tooth gear that was a mistake. The arbor only has to be split and it is complete. There is nylon, aluminum, brass and 4140 used.

 "Billy G" :thinking:


----------



## RandyM (Nov 8, 2012)

Need to see it mounted up, Bill. :thumbsup: Otherwise looking good as usuall.


----------



## Bill Gruby (Nov 8, 2012)

Can do Randy. I did not split it yet but here it is -- #1 all together -- #2 ready to enter spindle bore -- #3 in the spindle. Tighten that black knob and it draws a taper into the arbor expanding it into the spindle bore and locks. Just loosen and remove.

"Billy G" )


----------



## RandyM (Nov 9, 2012)

Thank you Bill! She's beautiful. Though I am not quite sure how you are achieving the expanding mandrel effect.


----------



## Bill Gruby (Nov 9, 2012)

OK Randy, looks like you need more pictures. Can do. #1 shows the male tapered draw rod and knob. #2 Draw rod is inserted into the mandrel which has a matching female taper. #3 Shows a red line on the mandrel. This is where it will be slit. There will be four slits 90* apart. These slits create a spring effect. When the male is drawn into the felmale the mandrel expands causing it to lock inside the spindle.

 "Billy G" )


----------



## RandyM (Nov 9, 2012)

Thanks again Bill. Sorry for being so slow on this one. I just wasn't putting 2+2 together and coming up with 4.:think1:


----------



## Bill Gruby (Nov 9, 2012)

No need to be sorry Randy. I answer any and all questions til what I did is understood.

 "Billy G" )


----------



## 8ntsane (Nov 9, 2012)

Another usefull tool from Mr Bill
Good Job


----------



## Bill Gruby (Nov 9, 2012)

Thank you Paul.

 "Billy G" )


----------

